# Dirt cheap dead simple nymph cups



## Descartes (Jun 2, 2016)

3 Oz plastic cups (100 for $3 at Wal-Mart) , 1 yard of tulle, and some small rubber bands ($1). Cotton ball big bag, $4. I bought different color bands for coding purposes. 

Your tulle should be fine enough that Drosophila can't slip through. 

Soak the cotton ball and toss it in the bottom. Piece of tulle over the top, rubber band it on, and pull it tight. Re-moisten or replace the cotton as necessary to prevent mold/nastiness. 

They hang from the top most of the time, but can drink from the cotton ball. Cups can be wiped out and reused, or tossed. 

I have raised T. sinensis in these up to L4 without issue. Only downsides are 1) you have to watch for the occasional rubber band pop in the night (they usually stay put but you never know) and 2) you can't easily stack them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Digger (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like an old-fashioned hospital pediatrics ward !


----------



## dmina (Jun 4, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## avn (Jun 7, 2016)

How do you feed them?


----------



## Descartes (Jun 7, 2016)

avn said:


> How do you feed them?


Fastest way: Hold a hand so that it doesn't pop all the way off, but slip the rubber band back so there is an opening. I stick flies in 3 oz cups, and you can just tap the cup and they fall right in, then pull the rubber band back over. With some finesse, you don't even bother the mantis hanging on the tulle. To feed 100 takes about half an hour, if you are cleaning/replacing bad cotton balls as you go.

I have had issues with certain types of rubber bands snapping while unattended; the best kind I have found are the clear ones you get in the hair care products. When they lose elasticity they get weaker, but almost never snap like the normal rubber ones do.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 7, 2016)

I like these! They seem simple and efficient.


----------

